
Maps reveal hidden truths of the world's cities - tankenmate
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/technology-44575392/maps-reveal-hidden-truths-of-the-world-s-cities
======
lifeisstillgood
Came to share this just now - really have a look at 1:20 - shows an effect of
two degrees rise in global temperature on Miami and then US East coast.

Stunning. it's all gone, Lex Luther style.

